# Anyone play orcs?



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I was wondering does anyone play orcs? I was put off from playing them for a while but i decided to try an evilish race since my friend has barred me from playing any elves and i don;'t want to redo ogres, empire and dwarfs.

Do they fall apart easily due to animosity, or can they take on a khorne army one on one in a fist fight? My friend is also planning on using archaon and the only person i know whose beat archaon is grimgor.


----------



## Asmodai (Dec 30, 2006)

Well, the won't kill more than Chosen Khorne Warriors in a fist fight - but you'll outnumber them 3-1 at minimum and if they have Archaon probably 10 or 20-1. This means you can still win with flanks, outnumbering, standard, and ranks.

Animosity is made out to be a bigger deal than it is. You'll have enough units in big games that having one get bogged down isn't that big a deal. If it really bothers you, take a Black Orc Warboss.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Apart from anything else, they're just cool.

In a smashy, rippy, shouty, undisciplined and unpredictable way.

But they are pretty handy in combat, and have some great support units - and those that aren't brilliant tend to be big and cheap, so can't really go wrong I reckon.

Well, actually, it can, but honestly animosity is not _that_ big a deal. 

Though it is wisely said that you need a sense of humour to play O&G (exploding shamen, misfiring doomdivers, panicked goblins, and the generally fractious nature of the greenskins mean they're not for generals who rely on precisely-executed manoeuvres...).


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I've got da boyz. As Red Orc said, you do need a sense of humor, because insane stuff happens. I've had units get right into charge position and then decide they're going to stand around and pick their noses (or each other's pockets, or perhaps each other's noses) instead thanks to the Animosity rules. 

Orc Boyz are pretty similar to an Empire State Trooper-- ultimately, the only difference is that Boyz are T4. You're not going to win any fights with a single brick of Boyz, but if you have a bunch of them (and that's not hard to do-- an Orc is five points, after all) then you shouldn't have any trouble winning a fight. Sometimes, units can trip over each other since there's no room to maneuver, but if you have a tidal wave of green... it sort of works itself out.

I personally tend towards a Black Orc-heavy army-- so much so, in fact, that I take the minimum Core requirements in the form of screening units of goblins, and drop the rest of the points into Black Orcs. In 2250, I have 80 Black Orcs and three Black Orc characters, as well as a Shaman, 60 Gobbos, and 10 Wolf Riders. It's unsubtle, has no shooting to speak of... but Black Orcs can go toe to toe with Chaos Warriors without breaking a sweat.


----------



## obsidian492 (Nov 14, 2007)

I've played against orcs a few times (only 2 games I can clearly remember), and animosity was almost non-existent in both games. The Black Orcs ripped through half my chaos pretty quickly, and the standard orcs were a challenge for the other half! They seem a decent army - I lost against them both times.

I've got a load of gobbos sitting in a cupboard I'd forgotten about, so thanks for reminding me about them. I might pull them out for a game sometime soon.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Animosity IS a big deal. Sometimes, it can help you out a lot, but other times, your army grinds to a halt and ceases to function, and is utterly at your opponent's mercy. I've lost more games than I can count because my boyz decided they didn't feel like doing what I needed them to do right then and there. Don't get me wrong, it's entertaining occasionally, but I lean on Black Orcs because they don't suffer from Animosity. I've got 200 some-odd boyz ready to fight in addition to my 2250 Black Orc roster-- I've got well over 5000 points of greenskins. It's nice to be able to change it up occasionally. No reason to start another army for Fantasy, either, since you can do pretty much anything you want with Orcs.


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

Iv been playing orcs for about two years now and they are (in my opinion) one of the best armies.
they will outnumber almost any army, have loads of special units to counter your oponants, they have some of the most powerful of specvial characters, and they are incredibly fun to play.

if your worrying about Animosity, dont. a D6 roll of a:
1=Cant move/shoot.
2-5=nothing happenes.
6=D6 inches towards the nearestenemy unit 

they have the ability to outflank, otunumber and outpunch anything.

the only problems iv faced are the high elf dragons, and the dwarf/empire hangunners


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

Yes animosity does affect smaller games, but in general the effect should be minimal.


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

Animosity depends on your composition as well. Where I tend towards hordes of goblins and few if any orcs...animosity is HUGE. Folks that tale Orc heavy forces, with Black Orcs tend to have little of it. IMO...it depends on what you want: A competitive/predictable army or a random, fun, wild army.


----------

